# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My first lucid dream!

## Michael073

Hello Dreamers!

So this morning i got my payday! My first lucid dream!
It was really strange, and i like to know your opinions on which induction method it was.

Dreaming Awake Lucid Dreaming

So yesterday evening i went to bed at 11:30 (normally 11) and popped my dre beats in my ears and listened to some relaxing nature sounds for about 20 minutes till i felt very sleepy, then started to recall some last dreams on the last minute before falling asleep.
At around 6:30 i was awake for about 2-5 minutes and i was recalling my current last dream of this night (didn't write it down, just in my mind)
In this dream i was i think, friends with some sort of 'Underworld' (Movie) characters, and we had to slain our enemies on the field.. but they didn't allow me to join the fight, instead of that they made me float/hover in the air, and then i got swiped through the air 360 degrees it was the same feeling and VIEW like i was in fanfare 'booster' (see pic below) I had the same tingles in my belly etc. when i was back on the ground they sent me into the air again.. again got the 'booster' view and feeling.. really seeing the ground coming to me and got turned of the head etc. then the dream ended and woke up for the 2-5 minutes as described above.  

Fanfare 'Booster' :
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._ride_crop.jpg

So when i woke up for like 2-5minutes i start to recall this dream above, but i was too tired and sleepy to write it down.. so i kept recalling and recalling this dream for the next few minutes till i felt a strange feeling over my body..not annoying or fearful..kind of nice.. not awake anymore but neither sleeping..
Then suddenly it was like being in the computer program of the matrix, where they can load everything.. when Neo gets his very first plugin. At first i didn't see anything.. i was there but my dream still had to be made.. still had to get color.. that's when i was like.. HUH..Hmm.. I..THINK..IAM..DREAMING..HA-HA.. So i was like Hmm Lets try to plug my nose and breath through it.. And yes.. I could.. then i was like ROFLWTFOMFG i am really dreaming.. then my lucid start to gain a little color.. but i felt i was going to wake up due to excitement.. then i tried to rub my hands.. but then i realized i was rubbing my real hands in my bed, then immediately after that it felt like my nose and mouth was closed and stuck together with glue.. and when i opened my eyes and really got my awake feeling i realized my mouth was wide open.. Haha

So this was my first lucid dream! It was very short.. but the feeling was very nice!!
So which induction method do u guys think it was??
And i also think if i WOULD write down that last non lucid dream i kept recalling over the few minutes.. that i would get into a too much awake state and i wouldn't get my lucid.. so mostly luck by a accident in my opinion. And my recall is good enough to still remember the dream after the lucid and after waking up.

So guys please tell me what u think.. and which induction method you think it was.

~Michael!

----------


## Buhl

Well, my guess would be a DEILD.
It sound alot like what i experienced my first time, mine just happended in 10 sec.
I saw darkness and could feel a shift in consiousness then my view just expanded from the middle of my vision and out.

AND Congratz!  ::D:

----------


## Michael073

Thanks Buhl!

Oh u think DEILD? I thought that with DEILD once the last dream comes to an end and u become awake u must not move a muscle and keep your eyes shut and in that way u become in the dream world again?

My dream was not even made when i became lucid.. and also with this strange transition from awake to dream it makes me even think more it was some sort of WILD?

----------


## Buhl

It could be a DEILD, i read somewhere that it was preffered not to move, but that you could accomplish it anyway, it would just take a little longer.
My dream wasn't "formed" either. It was a pirate like mmo in cartoonish graphics, and it's not like i just woke up from it. It just created itself from scratch.
I didn't think of anything, i just fell asleep while retaining awareness while it "formed" in front of me and i think it was possible because it happened so quickly.

Also, DEILD is WILD. It is just an accelerated process because you don't have to make your body fall asleep, because it is already sleeping when you wake up, as long as you keep movement to a minimum.
So it's the same process, just accelerated.

----------


## Sensei

Yes, it is definitely WILD at least if not DEILD. DEILD is a subcategory.

Since you went straight from awake to asleep without losing it, this is WILD. 

congrats!!! I am glad you succeeded. I like to wake up and go to sleep a lot of times through the night because I feel like this gives me more awareness in my dreams overall almost like a timer method, but with no timer

----------


## stonedreams

Ya great job on the dream but I have one suggestion: You have to write those dreams down I mean every single on a piece of paper or on dream views dream journals right after having. Trust me it will help tremendously! I use to push off putting dreams in my dream journal but when I started really doing it dream recall and more Lucid moments occur!

----------


## Michael073

Thank you stonedreams!

When it comes to dream journalling i am pretty hardcore, i always write down every single dream i can recall, date, dream #, if non lucid.. how could i have become lucid?, dreamsigns..

I love write in my journal.

----------


## Sensei

I feel like writing down what should have made me lucid is very helpful. I recommend you to continue with that.  :smiley:

----------


## Michael073

Thanks BrandonBoss!

Yea i will definitely continue with that!  :smiley:

----------


## gab

For it to be a DEILD, you must have not moved after waking up. The reason for not moving is for you to stay in REM from the dream that had just ended. DEILD is usually very quick, just seconds till you enter lucid. Sensations can be pretty much the same as with WILD. The difference is the speed in which you enter another lucid, since you already relaxed and in REM, don't have to wait for it like with WILD.

If you have moved, than it was a WILD. After that many hours of sleep, after waking up you were close to REM, so in those 2-5 min you went pretty much straight into REM. Either way, you did great, congrats!

----------


## Sivason

Freaking awesome! Maybe DEILD or DEILD like, but clearly a WILD at the very least. Congrats!

I can still pull off a DEILD after moving if all I do is reach out and shut off the alarm. If you actually sat up or something, then it could not be DEILD.

Never mind, I just looked back and you say you were awake for a couple minutes. Gab is right that DEILD will be a very rapid transition, like 30 seconds or so.

Hey, WILD is pretty advanced stuff! Good job.

----------

